# Please suggest a Full HDTV!



## warrior047 (May 12, 2013)

Guys,

Have gone through some threads and am confused. Need your help in understanding the below.
Pardon my ignorance..

Would like to understand what's the difference between the 3D and normal Full HDTV in terms of picture quality. Also if I view normal 2D movies in a 3D tv, any issues?

Now coming to my requirement:

Looking for a Samsung or Sony.
Size at a min of 40 and max 46.
Budget <90k.
Confused in Sony models with the HX series and the new W series. Please clarify.

Need this for Movies and Gaming (Console some day!)

Please let me know your valuable inputs as this is my most important purchase! 

Just looked at some threads and saw that *Sony 46" W700 2D TV *is so good.

Also *KDL-42W650A*

Its for 66k...most of the specs seem to be same with W700A except the 4" size and some ports
Can you share your opinion on that....

Any other suggestions in 40" and 46" as well...


----------



## randomuser111 (May 12, 2013)

Get W700. 

As I mentioned in other thread, W650A should be avoided due to IPS panel.


----------



## Minion (May 12, 2013)

Get Sony 40HX850 it will be within your budget.

Get Sony 40HX850 it will be within your budget. Buy  before it is out of stock, specification is much better than W700.

Get Sony 40HX850 will comes within your budget.


----------



## warrior047 (May 12, 2013)

Minion said:


> Get Sony 40HX850 it will be within your budget.
> 
> Get Sony 40HX850 it will be within your budget. Buy  before it is out of stock, specification is much better than W700.
> 
> Get Sony 40HX850 will comes within your budget.



But its 90k and its 3D...am confused with the PQ...will it do good for 2D movies



randomuser111 said:


> Get W700.
> 
> As I mentioned in other thread, W650A should be avoided due to IPS panel.



But what about the HX850 model...or HX750...am really confused with sony models...are they having 3D in addition?

Also please help me in any samsung 40-42" model


----------



## randomuser111 (May 12, 2013)

Of course. 3D is not something you are forced to, its entirely up to you whether or not you want to watch 3D.

2D PQ wise HX850 is the best LED TV right now. Only Samsung F8000 and Sony W700 can match it

Stick with W700 I'd say, HX750/HX850/W700 all have better PQ than any Samsung TV in your budget.


----------



## warrior047 (May 12, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> Of course. 3D is not something you are forced to, its entirely up to you whether or not you want to watch 3D.
> 
> 2D PQ wise HX850 is the best LED TV right now. Only Samsung F8000 and Sony W700 can match it
> 
> Stick with W700 I'd say, HX750/HX850/W700 all have better PQ than any Samsung TV in your budget.




Sorry that I forgot my viewing distance and other details:

Most probably the room size will not be more than 12'-14'. Currently am having room size as 11'.
Also, i mostly watch 720p or 1080p rarely...

Please suggest if I can go for 40"....46" W700 is almost 88k and even if i go for it, am worried if it might impact the sight and causes strain?
Also the viewing angles?

If i opt for 40", would the samsunf F5500 be any better...i wanted to go for W650 42" Sony, but heard its not good?
Any other suggestions guys, pls let me knw!


----------



## ssj4karan (May 12, 2013)

If that is your budget, go for the HX850 if you also want 3D.
If 3D is not important, then go for the W700. 
The 2D PQ will be similar on both these sets.
None of the samsung TV's in your budget can match the PQ of the 2 sony sets i mentioned.
Also with the HX850/W700 in contention, do not even think about the HX750/W650. They don't even come close in terms of PQ.
Can't make it more simple for you.


----------



## warrior047 (May 13, 2013)

ssj4karan said:


> If that is your budget, go for the HX850 if you also want 3D.
> If 3D is not important, then go for the W700.
> The 2D PQ will be similar on both these sets.
> None of the samsung TV's in your budget can match the PQ of the 2 sony sets i mentioned.
> ...



I am now looking at 40" sets. Guess there is no 40" in W700...
Budget is not a major issue....issue is with the viewing distance and the size...Hence trying for 40-42"

Please suggest in this section as well...can't find good one in current SONY models in this range...


----------



## randomuser111 (May 13, 2013)

Try to get 40HX850 then


----------



## warrior047 (May 13, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> Try to get 40HX850 then



I am not opting for HX850 as it is a 3DTV and don't want to pay premium as I am not interested in 3d...pls suggest if any other is good in 40"


----------



## aroraanant (May 13, 2013)

HX850 has superb PQ, nothing beats it.
Now if you are not interested in a 3D TV then there is no fun spending a boom in a TV which is 3D but you won't be watching any 3D content on it.
You can have a look at Samsung 40F5500/46F5500, it is very good for the price.It is a non 3D TV.
And also do have a look at Sony W700.


----------



## randomuser111 (May 13, 2013)

There is no Non 3D TV with great PQ in 40 inches. 

Best option in Non 3D would be Sony EX650 but that's still much behind W700/HX850 PQ wise


----------



## ssj4karan (May 13, 2013)

In the 40" non 3D segment i can give you only 2 choices.

Sony NX650 (I feel its better than the EX650)
Samsung F5500

Review both these sets and make your choice.
Still with your budget, i would suggest you go for the Sony HX850/W700A.


----------



## aroraanant (May 13, 2013)

EX650 is good but too costly, considering the model F5500 of Samsung and its price I feel it to be a better option.
No doubt NX650 looks better but again it costs a boom.

Apart from that have anyone compared ES5600 with F5500, coz I haven't got much time to go and audition them?


----------



## warrior047 (May 13, 2013)

aroraanant said:


> EX650 is good but too costly, considering the model F5500 of Samsung and its price I feel it to be a better option.
> No doubt NX650 looks better but again it costs a boom.
> 
> Apart from that have anyone compared ES5600 with F5500, coz I haven't got much time to go and audition them?



Isn't the ES5600 an old model? Anyways it would be good if some one shares their opinion on this.


----------



## aroraanant (May 13, 2013)

Yes it is an old model, but still I want to know, I couldn't visit any showroom in the past few days so I have auditioned the new sets so I want to know who good are the new sets as compared to the old ones.


----------



## warrior047 (May 13, 2013)

aroraanant said:


> EX650 is good but too costly, considering the model F5500 of Samsung and its price I feel it to be a better option.
> No doubt NX650 looks better but again it costs a boom.
> 
> Apart from that have anyone compared ES5600 with F5500, coz I haven't got much time to go and audition them?



Thank you...the EX650 showroom price seems to be the same as F5500? Its not much difference....is this better than the F5500 which am planning to take?


----------



## Minion (May 13, 2013)

warrior047 said:


> I am not opting for HX850 as it is a 3DTV and don't want to pay premium as I am not interested in 3d...pls suggest if any other is good in 40"



Price difference between 40hx850 and w700 is negligible and for your room size 40 inch is more than enough


----------



## warrior047 (May 13, 2013)

Thank you...have decided for F5500....but just one ques...how does this fare against Sony NX/EX 650 model....in 40"


----------



## ssj4karan (May 13, 2013)

warrior047 said:


> Thank you...have decided for F5500....but just one ques...how does this fare against Sony NX/EX 650 model....in 40"



According to me NX is better than Ex. So you can't go wrong with either nx650 or F5500.


----------



## aroraanant (May 14, 2013)

No there is a lot of difference in the price,may be now Sony would have decrease the price of its previous sets. And also EX650 lacks in a lot of things, so it is not recommended.


----------



## warrior047 (May 15, 2013)

Ok guys, thanks for the inputs.

Finally ordered 46W700A..Hope I get it right


----------



## randomuser111 (May 15, 2013)

^

Congrats, do post a mini review once you get it .


----------



## ssj4karan (May 15, 2013)

warrior047 said:


> Ok guys, thanks for the inputs.
> 
> Finally ordered 46W700A..Hope I get it right



lol..After so much delibration on a 40" set, you go ahead and pick up the 46"W700A. Great choice 
What made you choose this over the 40" Samsung F5500 that you were planning on buying?
Also where are you picking it up from and at what price?
I will be picking up mine sometime in June or July.

Also like Randomuser111 said, do post your mini review on the set.

Cheers.


----------



## aroraanant (May 15, 2013)

Congrats bro.
BTW for how much did you got it?


----------



## warrior047 (May 15, 2013)

ssj4karan said:


> lol..After so much delibration on a 40" set, you go ahead and pick up the 46"W700A. Great choice
> What made you choose this over the 40" Samsung F5500 that you were planning on buying?
> Also where are you picking it up from and at what price?
> I will be picking up mine sometime in June or July.
> ...



Sure will do. Ordered it from Showroom itself here.
Liked the F5500 really. It was good for the price indeed. I even felt that W650A was good as well! I seen that it got bad reviews over here, but trust me, not that bad!
I might be wrong though 

but EOD, hands down, this W700A was gorgeous! Without second thought, bought it for around 81k.
Whats the special quote you got it there mate



aroraanant said:


> Congrats bro.
> BTW for how much did you got it?



Got it for 81k bro...



randomuser111 said:


> ^
> 
> Congrats, do post a mini review once you get it .



Will do


----------



## ssj4karan (May 15, 2013)

warrior047 said:


> Sure will do. Ordered it from Showroom itself here.
> Liked the F5500 really. It was good for the price indeed. I even felt that W650A was good as well! I seen that it got bad reviews over here, but trust me, not that bad!
> I might be wrong though
> 
> ...



Which showroom bro? And which city in India are you getting the W700A for 81k?
In gurgaon its not available for lower than 84k.


----------



## warrior047 (May 16, 2013)

ssj4karan said:


> Which showroom bro? And which city in India are you getting the W700A for 81k?
> In gurgaon its not available for lower than 84k.



It was not a showroom...my bad. It was a dealer.
Whats the price you bought for as it was a special quote as you said?


----------



## ssj4karan (May 16, 2013)

warrior047 said:


> It was not a showroom...my bad. It was a dealer.
> Whats the price you bought for as it was a special quote as you said?



Like i said, i have not bought mine yet.
Will be picking it up sometime in June or july.
The price quoted here is 84k.


----------

